
Jay's Visual Intro to AI (video focusing on business applications) - jalammar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSTCzNgDJy4
======
jalammar
Hi HN,

This is the first video in a series where I gently explain AI/ML with an
emphasis on applications rather than the math/stats/algorithms. It's meant for
the general public, but I hope it helps the practitioners understand more
about where the business applications are so they can optimize their careers
or startups and specialize in domains that could benefit their careers.

It's also the first video on my channel. I hope to later create videos
touching on other topics in my blog
([https://jalammar.github.io/](https://jalammar.github.io/)), like the
Illustrated Transformers, BERT, Word2vec, and others.

I hope you enjoy it. All feedback is welcome!

